# 1970 Raleigh Chopper



## kunzog (Mar 25, 2020)

I just got this early 1970 Raleigh Chopper.  It's going to need a lot of love!


----------



## petersas (Apr 14, 2020)

lovely


----------



## ddmrk (May 4, 2020)

With a little TLC she can look like this


----------

